# Naga Jolokia Pepper



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Planted some Naga Jolokia pepper plants. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have a nice batch of hot pepper. Supposed to be 5 times hotter than a Habanero. Anybody tried these?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I planted Naga Morich plants last year and they are hotter than hell. I canned some and turned some into powder. I still have a ton. A little goes a LONG WAY!! I eat habaneros with no problem and the naga morich peppers rock my world. I got my seeds from a guy in Finland. His website is www.fatalii.net
He is the biggest pepperhead on planet earth.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

lol, nice! Just what I was hoping to hear! I'm growing mine indoors, did you? How long did it take for the seeds to germinate and the plants to produce pepper? Think I read some like 28 days to germinate or something. Got my seeds from an ebay seller that sells alot of various pepper seeds. Also had Chilli Tepin that I grew last year, nice little kick for those tiny little pods. (the size of peas)


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Namerifrats said:


> lol, nice! Just what I was hoping to hear! I'm growing mine indoors, did you? How long did it take for the seeds to germinate and the plants to produce pepper? Think I read some like 28 days to germinate or something. Got my seeds from an ebay seller that sells alot of various pepper seeds. Also had Chilli Tepin that I grew last year, nice little kick for those tiny little pods. (the size of peas)


I think that they germinated in about a week. I was surprised that they germinated at the same rate as the rest of my peppers. I was using a heating pad to help with the germination. I've had numerous tepin pepper plants in the past and have overwintered 1 particular plant several times. It was 5 years old before I let it die. It eventually produced less peppers towards the last season it was alive. I love those little pea sized peppers.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i had mine planted and it's dead.. I don't even know what happened. It was going fine and then it started to brown and dry up. It got all the sun it needed, and as its not a very water hungry plant. I gave it just enough to keep the soil just perfect. So.. =[


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting those bhut jolokia seeds from UNM. Those guys are the chili experts right there.


----------

